# night fishing........isnt it illegal?...darn raccoons



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thought i would video the results of my first pond attempt. sorry didnt know there was sound . has swearing.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

that's a racoon right? he's having his night snack.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

note the technique..................


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg the r so smart, they are fishing lol they look soooo darn cute they are adorable eehhhhheeeeeemmm bad racoon bad bad lol


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

and what did they get Kathie? the pond looks great tho whats in it or do I say whats left?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

there were at one point 10 baby feeder fish. there may be 1 or 2 left........i didnt realize the zealousness of their fishing expeditions.........lol.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

My 1800 gal pond was cleaned out last Aug by a heron. Or so I thought. So I shut it down, pumps, filter, etc and left it overwinter. In the spring decided to clean it out and start it up again and to my surprize there were 9 koi and goldfish still left in there. Not only that they doubled in size. My dogs chase away any racoons who wander by and they do try and come around now and then. Also have a net over pond to keep herons out......so far so good LOL


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so there is hope for the little fish still.................i think they try to terrorize thr fish out from under the rocks.....but they r so darn cute....the one at the farthest edge was quite interested in my cat on the porch.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Not good..but kinda cool too.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> so there is hope for the little fish still.................i think they try to terrorize thr fish out from under the rocks.....but they r so darn cute....the one at the farthest edge was quite interested in my cat on the porch.


I bet it was Max lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its amazing how easily the herons can spot fish in a pond. my uncles pond got cleaned out aswell, he ended up using fishing line zigzagging around the pond, confuses herons because they can't see it, and they cant get through to the pond


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you r right claudia. when i saw them i told jeni to get the camera. i was standing on the stairs watching and holding the gate closed over but not latched so it didnt scare them away and there was max on the other side using all his 16 lbs weight to open the gate .............little devil.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Its legal as long as ur not using any light source. This guy is a pro. I wonder how many he caught...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The problem is the shallow pond. If the pond is deep enough that they cannot stand in it, then they can only get fish from the edge, and if you have a steep drop off with no shallow areas, they won't be be able to get any, as they don't like to swim.


----------

